# R35 injectors into RB26



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Was reading this month's Jap Performance that Nismo and another company Pro Spec? Have a modified fuel rail that allows you to use R35 injectors on the RB26 ...anyone got details of this


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Was reading this month's Jap Performance that Nismo and another company Pro Spec? Have a modified fuel rail that allows you to use R35 injectors on the RB26 ...anyone got details of this


Also heard that and i believe HKS do a fuel rail for the 35 injectors into a rb26 as well.

Tib


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

R35 injectors are also a different impedance and have a different plug so will require wiring mods. There are plenty of makes of injectors that are direct fit that will work just as well and are cheaper than buying a set of used injectors, rail and modifying the wiring.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Cheers...it just got my curiosity going...I've now been searching and seen a Mines setup that has the fuel rail, injectors and R35 AFM setup with the plugs and a Mines VXRom to go with it!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Worth looking at if you don't need much larger than stock, as the R35 injectors reportedly have a very good spray pattern.
Otherwise stick to ID1000/2000s IMO


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## GTR32Nate (Dec 6, 2014)

Couple years ago a couple of companies such as HKS and Top Secret started making kits for the r35 injectors and mafs. A year ago I had my engine built by Top Secret and had the 35 kit installed. Not only are the 35 mafs cheaper to maintain, they also create low end torque compared to the older mafs. The injectors are 12port so the atomization is very consistant and more efficient throughout the powerband.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

the new asnu injectors are the dogs dangles ,check out there spray patter compared to other injectors.on their website.


simon


----------



## viper cape (Jun 12, 2013)

does anyone know the exact size of r35 injectors ? tried searching but getting conflicting opinions.


----------



## GTR32Nate (Dec 6, 2014)

They are 570cc. In order to fit them on an rb26 you have to have the adapter plate. That's where it gets difficult to find one since HKS and top secret seem to be the only ones selling that so far.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anyone successfully done this or have details on the installation?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i am pretty sure the Nismo R2 package that is installed at the Omori factory also use a R35 injector


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

doyle4281 said:


> Has anyone successfully done this or have details on the installation?


Yep about to have this done :thumbsup:

Going r35 mafs as well


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Yep about to have this done :thumbsup:
> 
> Going r35 mafs as well


From what I gather, this requires a top hat adapter and a bit of spacer under the rail? Aside from wiring. Are there any modifications on the plenum side, or just the rail side? Also, being that these fit in an OEM R34 RB25 NEO rail, could that rail be used on the RB26? Thanks for the response


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You need the spacer and adaptor 

No idea on the rest it's being handled by midori 

They offer the kit so bought it al, there


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

They are only good for about 500-550bhp max. 

Plenty of alternatives out there best ones are the Nzefi Bosch 1000cc they can be scaled back and give perfect idle. Plenty in reserve as you increase power. Plug and play no adapters or messing around needed.


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wonder if PFC can run 35 injectors and MAFs. I know there are better options out there that are superior in terms of ecu's and injectors, but not sure I'm ready to run that yet, not to mention if any of them will be ok for Japanese inspections every 2 years. I know I could just stay stock, but what fun is that. I know Mine's and Omori Factory both have chipped/reprogrammed ecu's that can run these but not sure I trust their tune from what I've read/researched.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

bhp said:


> i am pretty sure the Nismo R2 package that is installed at the Omori factory also use a R35 injector


Spotted this over on SAU, there is nismo fuel rail to suit rb26 + R35 injectors.
Whether they sell it desperately from the R2 package, I'm not sure.










NISMO�bOmoriFactory�bORIGINAL MENU ENGINE TUNING MENU R2


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like a stock rail with adapters, no?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

habu32 said:


> Looks like a stock rail with adapters, no?


its different to stock i believe.


----------



## zenkilevin (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry to revive an old thread but I cant seem to find an answer for this. Does anyone know if the 35 injectors will run without issues on a stock BNR32 ECU? Or will it run rich? 

I have a good deal on a set of injectors and I noticed NZEFI makes a nice adapter kit but I dont want to touch the ECU yet as Ive owned the car only for a short while now...

Thanks!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

ECU needs tuning to run any aftermarket injector. You can use a Nistune on the standard ECU to run the injectors.

I'll be using the NZEFI kit also, managed to get my injectors out of a low mileage MY17 R35.


----------

